# Shoulder Problems?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I took my black lab to the river today and when he jumped out of the truck bed he hurt his shoulder it seems. He is doing a little better but he has a limp what can i do? Will he get better? What do u guys think?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Very difficult to say from the information given and not being able to watch the dog!

Some things I'd consider..

How old is the dog? Is it overweight? Has anything like this happened before? Could it be a foot or elbow problem?

If the dog was old, I'd give it some rest and time to heal, no more jumping from the truck. If no improvement in a few days, I'd see a vet.

If it's a young dog, I'd probably set up a vet appointment right away.

Depends on the amount of pain the dog is in. A slight limp may clear up on it's own, but it may not.

IMO, it's always best to be on the safe side....an "uneeded" visit to the vet is worth it for my own piece of mind.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Rest him,and be careful with jumping off tailgates and such especially if he is a heavier dog, May have to build a ramp or lift him in and out. Arthritis can develop in an injured joint. Give him an aspirin every day. Good luck.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Keep him on a leash and resrerict his exercise until he shows no sign of lameness then continue to do it for another 5 days.

I always lift my dogs down and they are alot more athletic than labs its just not worth the risk.


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks guys! he is only 4 and is about 75 lbs so he is in good shape. So I built a ramp this morning and it was little to hot for that!


----------

